# Directions to various Cincy places



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Just as the topic says. Addresses & directions to some places in the Cincy (or Middletown) area would be nice for those of us who just missed a 75 gallon tank and top for $55.00 today 

Places in question are:

Cincy Discus

Dave's (stor name would be nice to)

Any other frequented stores 

Much appreaciated

*And remember, I'm coming from the north


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Well dont everyone speak up at once! lol


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I think a lot of people are busy with picnics since this is a holiday weekend for most of us :usa2:

Aquatics and Exotics in Mt Healthy is a good place to go as is All About Pets (Dave's store) in the Mason area (I think). While at AAP map out some directions to Aquarium Adventure. The two are fairly close together. 

That's the limit of my help but remember, Google and MapQuest are your friends


----------



## J.Sipes (Jul 7, 2004)

Damon

Cincinnati Discus I think is almost closed and only by appointment.

All about Pets (Daves Place)... If coming down 71or 75 you will follow to 275 West...follow to the rt.42 exit (readding rd) take the exit north (right off exit) go about 3-5 miles he is on the left, if you come to cox rd you have gone just a tad to far.

Aquatics and Exotics.... Follow 71\75 to the Ronald reagon HWY. go west...follow to the Hamilton Ave exit.go right (north) about 2 miles on left.
I don't have the addies in front of me or I would post them... 

Mapquest will give you good maps to both locals...


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I thought Cincinnati Discus was moving locations. Anybody know how that's going?


----------



## havoc1995 (Jul 13, 2006)

Someone mentioned Aquarium Adventure in Mason... I live in Middletown and made the trip down there... was quite disappointed. Most of their stuff seems overpriced. I may go there to get some plants, though. Well anyways, it's located in the Deerfield Towne Center. Take 71 to exit 19 Mason-Montgomery Road, go north on Mason-Mont. about 2 miles... Deerfield Towne Center is on the left, Aquarium Adventure is to the left kind of in the back.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Middletown huh?


----------



## havoc1995 (Jul 13, 2006)

molurus73 said:


> Middletown huh?


Yep.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks all.
As for Cincy Discus, they are moving and will be close for a year. When speaking with someone there (and getting a 55 gallon tank), they plan to open next June-July.


----------

